# Ride Insano vs Burton Photon...



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

Replacing a second season old pair of Ride Lasso's. Advanced rider. 90% in area, 10% splitboarding. Matched with Flight Attendant/Genesis, and Prior Khyber/Spark Arc. Primarily freeride powder shots, side hits, carving groomers, picking lines through trees, some hiking. No park, no icy steeps. Have a narrow foot. Looking for supreme fit, locked in heel, all day warmth and comfort, Vibram/Michelin soles for traction. Durability from Spark aluminum binding wear. 

Thoughts on these two? Yes, I'll try them both on and probably go with best fit, but I want your subjective opinion first.


----------



## Special Blend (Mar 6, 2015)

I love my insanos. I never planned to get them but they just dit my foot perfectly when I tried tons of boots on. I was a loyal 32 user for 16yrs.
I'm on my second set now. Amazing response and if you want them to feel looser I just dont tighten the top boa much.you still get plenty of heal hold.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Did you mean to say burton driver x instead of photons?

Imo insanos and photons are a completely different class of boot.

Insanos are very stiff and photons aren't. 

Fyi I've owned insanos and driver x but have been riding ions the past 4 seasons. I've never tried the photons.


----------

